# urgent! (split plastron)



## lily9simone (Jan 24, 2021)

Hi!

I picked up my horse field tortoise tonight after feeding him and saw that he had an odd pink lump that seemed to be coming out from the underneath of his shell. He didn’t want to get it wet and was hiding away from the heat in his sleeping area.

I am concerned as to what this is as he is still very young!

Any suggestions as to what this could be would be helpful


----------



## TeamZissou (Jan 24, 2021)

Post several photos of the tortoise and the problem area


----------



## lily9simone (Jan 24, 2021)




----------



## Krista S (Jan 24, 2021)

I don’t have any advice for you, but this looks serious, so I’m going to tag a couple people for help. I’m sorry for what you’re going through with your baby. Hopefully you can get some good advice very soon. @zovick @Yvonne G


----------



## lily9simone (Jan 24, 2021)

lily9simone said:


> View attachment 316302


we are very concerned as he is young and no reptile vets are answering us


----------



## Lyn W (Jan 24, 2021)

Looks like his plastron has spilt and I think I would get him to a tort vet asap
Is his shell soft?
@Yvonne G @Tom


----------



## Krista S (Jan 24, 2021)

While you wait for experienced members to offer some guidance, can you provide some more information? How long had you had your tortoise, information about his enclosure, how has his behaviour been over the last week? Did something happen that you’re aware of to cause the issue on his plastron? This will all help.


----------



## lily9simone (Jan 24, 2021)

Lyn W said:


> Looks like his plastron has spilt and I think I would get him to a tort vet asap
> Is his shell soft?
> @Yvonne G @Tom


yes i suspected that aswell and it is 1am here and no tortoise vet is answeing my calls : ( his shell hard as per usual but his plastron could be softer as hes only a baby


----------



## lily9simone (Jan 24, 2021)

Krista S said:


> While you wait for experienced members to offer some guidance, can you provide some more information? How long had you had your tortoise, information about his enclosure, how has his behaviour been over the last week? Did something happen that you’re aware of to cause the issue on his plastron? This will all help.


ive had him for almost a full year now and he was 2 months old when i bought him. he has a well sized wooden enclosure with a heat lamp, hideout, water pool etc. his behaviour hasnt been much different however i checked his plastron when i noticed he was sitting weird in his water pool.


----------



## Lyn W (Jan 24, 2021)

Maybe try to gently wash rinse the dirt off with cool water and don't put him back on his substrate.
Keep him on something clean but you probably don't want it to dry out.
I hope someone with more experience can advise you soon.
Are you in the UK - you probably won't get a tort vet until tomorrow. 
So sorry to see this.


----------



## lily9simone (Jan 24, 2021)

Lyn W said:


> Maybe try to gently wash rinse the dirt off with cool water and don't put him back on his substrate.
> Keep him on something clean but you probably don't want it to dry out.
> I hope someone with more experience can advise you soon.
> Are you in the UK - you probably won't get a tort vet until tomorrow.
> So sorry to see this.


ok i will do that for now and yes i am uk


----------



## Lyn W (Jan 24, 2021)

lily9simone said:


> ok i will do that for now and yes i am uk


I think I would put him on something soft like an old pillow so a hard surface isn't pressing on it, but the experienced US members will be here soon with better advice - they are several hours behind us.
I've not seen anything like that before.
I wonder if it's some sort of tumour that has been putting pressure on the plastron causing it to split
Do you know when you last looked at his plastron?
Such a shame for the little thing.


----------



## lily9simone (Jan 24, 2021)

Lyn W said:


> I think I would put him on something soft like an old pillow so a hard surface isn't pressing on it, but the experienced US members will be here soon as they are several hours behind us.
> I've not seen anything like that before.
> I wonder if it's some sort of tumour that has been putting pressure on the plastron causing it to spit
> Do you know when you last looked at his plastron?
> Such a shame for the little thing.


will do that now! and im pretty sure i checked a few days ago and he has been eating and behaving normally it was only today i noticed a change


----------



## Lyn W (Jan 24, 2021)

lily9simone said:


> will do that now! and im pretty sure i checked a few days ago and he has been eating and behaving normally it was only today i noticed a change


Some other questions that may help
Has he been pooping and passing urates OK? When was last time for both?
What substrate are you using?


----------



## Box Turtle Tuesday (Jan 24, 2021)

I wish the best to you and hope your baby is OK


----------



## lily9simone (Jan 24, 2021)

Lyn W said:


> Some other questions that may help
> Has he been pooping and passing urates OK? When was last time for both?
> What substrate are you using?


yes im pretty sure its been fine but then again he is tiny and buries them so its hard to spot them . he has a mix of soil in some areas and a tortoise pellet substrate


----------



## TeamZissou (Jan 24, 2021)

This looks rough. I do not know the best course of action besides what others have already written with regard to washing the area and preventing substrate from getting caked on it, keeping it warm etc.

It looks as if the tortoise's liver is coming out of the plastron, possibly due to the yolk sack area not healing properly or something. This tortoise is extremely small for being 1 year old.

I don't know how much a vet could help either. Hope he makes it.


----------



## Lyn W (Jan 24, 2021)

lily9simone said:


> yes im pretty sure its been fine but then again he is tiny and buries them so its hard to spot them . he has a mix of soil in some areas and a tortoise pellet substrate


I really hope he can be helped.
If so, there is a good caresheet you should read n the species specific section for looking after torts from Temperate areas which will tell you all about diet, substrate, temps and humidty etc,


----------



## TeamZissou (Jan 24, 2021)

Was this tortoise dropped recently, or did it undergo any other trauma?


----------



## lily9simone (Jan 24, 2021)

TeamZissou said:


> Was this tortoise dropped recently, or did it undergo any other trauma?


no - he has been safe in his home and out of reach of our dog


----------



## Yvonne G (Jan 24, 2021)

This is VERY serious. Tape a moist preemie diaper around him after you wash it off. You may have to cut the diaper. Keep it moist and get him to the vet ASAP.


----------



## lily9simone (Jan 24, 2021)

i am in the uk so itis 2 am and i cant get him to the vets


----------



## Lyn W (Jan 24, 2021)

Can you post pics of his carapace as well?


----------



## Lyn W (Jan 24, 2021)

Yvonne G said:


> This is VERY serious. Tape a moist preemie diaper around him after you wash it off. You may have to cut the diaper. Keep it moist and get him to the vet ASAP.


if they don't have nappies will moist kitchen paper and cling film do if not wrapped too tightly?


----------



## lily9simone (Jan 24, 2021)

Lyn W said:


> Can you post pics of his carapace as well?


----------



## Lyn W (Jan 24, 2021)

lily9simone said:


> View attachment 316309


What is the red brick plastic thing you have there?
Don't put him back on those pellets they are too dry for any torts and go moldy.


----------



## lily9simone (Jan 24, 2021)

Lyn W said:


> What is the red brick plastic thing you have there?
> Don't put him back on those pellets they are too dry for any torts and go moldy.


i have him out his enclosure just held him over it to get a picture. it was just something i put in there after he was out(was clearing space on my floor to put him on a pillow). and okay i had no clue about pellets being bad as all information was telling me they were ideal


----------



## Yvonne G (Jan 24, 2021)

Lyn W said:


> if they don't have nappies will moist kitchen paper and cling film do if not wrapped too tightly?


It might stick. The nappie material won't stick.


----------



## Lyn W (Jan 24, 2021)

lily9simone said:


> i have him out his enclosure just held him over it to get a picture. it was just something i put in there after he was out(was clearing space on my floor to put him on a pillow). and okay i had no clue about pellets being bad as all information was telling me they were ideal


You've been given bad advice - as many of us to start with. Unfortunately there's a lot of old and wrong information still about and pet shops and even some breeders don't always know about correct tortoise care. This website has lots of very experienced keepers with up to date information and advice so look no further!


----------



## lily9simone (Jan 24, 2021)

Lyn W said:


> You've been given bad advice - as many of us to start with. Unfortunately there's a lot of old and wrong information still about and pet shops and even some breeders don't always know about correct tortoise care. This website has lots of very experienced keepers with up to date information and advice so look no further!


okay. i feel terrible for listening to bad advice


----------



## Lyn W (Jan 24, 2021)

lily9simone said:


> okay. i feel terrible for listening to bad advice


Many of us have before we found TFO.
The pillow needs to be in something that will contain the tort because if he wanders off the pillow he'll pick up dust or hairs etc off the floor on it. Also it' s colder on the floor.


----------



## Lyn W (Jan 24, 2021)

Yvonne G said:


> It might stick. The nappie material won't stick.


What about just cling film? I think I've seen that recommended for things like prolapses or penises that won't retract.
Trouble is at 2. 30 a.m UK time her options may be limited.


----------



## Lyn W (Jan 24, 2021)

I'm sorry I have to go now, but I'm sure you'll get better advice.
If you have any nappies in the house you can cut down to follow Yvonne's advice then do that but if not look out for further posts from her or others for alternative ideas. I can't think of anything other than cling film but it needs to be protected with something that will keep it moist but isn't going to put pressure on it.
Maybe moisten it again now and put some plastic between him and the pillow for now. 
Try the vets first thing and I really hope they can do something for him. Let us know what happens.
I'll be thinking of you.


----------



## zovick (Jan 24, 2021)

lily9simone said:


> okay. i feel terrible for listening to bad advice


Do you have waxed paper there? The tortoise could be put on that for the rest of the night. It won't stick to the tissue coming through the plastron. A piece of a plastic sandwich bag could also be used. Those sometimes stick a bit to the tissue, but if you gently wet the exposed tissue with a cotton swab to loosen it when you want to pick up the tortoise, that should not happen.

You could also put the tortoise in a foam egg carton to keep pressure off the belly area.

This is not a normal happening in a yearling tortoise, so I would seek veterinary help tomorrow. 

Good luck!


----------



## Chefdenoel10 (Jan 24, 2021)

lily9simone said:


> yes i suspected that aswell and it is 1am here and no tortoise vet is answeing my calls : ( his shell hard as per usual but his plastron could be softer as hes only a baby



keep him warm till @Tom and @Yvonne come to answer you!!!!!!
???


----------



## Lyn W (Jan 25, 2021)

Any news this morning - did you manage to get a vet appointment?


----------



## Chefdenoel10 (Jan 25, 2021)

lily9simone said:


> i have him out his enclosure just held him over it to get a picture. it was just something i put in there after he was out(was clearing space on my floor to put him on a pillow). and okay i had no clue about pellets being bad as all information was telling me they were ideal



Lily!!!!!! I couldn’t sleep last night!!!
Thinking of you guys!!!
How is he?????
What happened at the doctors????
Are you ok?
????????????


----------



## Lyn W (Jan 25, 2021)

Chefdenoel10 said:


> Lily!!!!!! I couldn’t sleep last night!!!
> Thinking of you guys!!!
> How is he?????
> What happened at the doctors????
> ...


He was on my mind all night too.


----------



## Chefdenoel10 (Jan 25, 2021)

Lyn W said:


> He was on my mind all night too.



I hope they could have fixed that poor little tortoise ?. It was soooo sad!!!!
I didn’t want to worry her but I had no idea how to help her???? 
it wasn’t good....
Can a moderator inquire for us?


----------



## vladimir (Jan 25, 2021)

wishing for the best ❤


----------



## Krista S (Jan 25, 2021)

I’ve been thinking about this little guy all day too. Hoping for a positive outcome ??


----------



## Lyn W (Jan 25, 2021)

Chefdenoel10 said:


> I hope they could have fixed that poor little tortoise ?. It was soooo sad!!!!
> I didn’t want to worry her but I had no idea how to help her????
> it wasn’t good....
> Can a moderator inquire for us?


I've been hoping for the best but fearing the worst. 
The silence has me worried.
Hope I'm wrong.


----------



## Chefdenoel10 (Jan 25, 2021)

Lyn W said:


> I've been hoping for the best but fearing the worst.
> The silence has me worried.
> Hope I'm wrong.



me too!!!!
The more I don’t hear...... the more I feel sick!
Aaahhhhhh!!!!! The silence is deafening!!!
Please , let’s all say a prayer for him/her..
???????????????


----------



## Meesh (Jan 25, 2021)

lily9simone said:


> View attachment 316309


Did you get ahold a vet? If not i would get a moist medical gauze square and use breathable medi tape to tape it around the gauze and his shell so he can move around more comfortably & the area will be protected from dirt etc ... Poor lil guy.. I hope hes okay!


----------



## Obbie (Jan 27, 2021)

lily9simone said:


> View attachment 316302


Pretty sure it’s a hernia. I don’t think it will close on its own. Find a vet that KNOWS tortoises


----------



## gurgleblaster (Jan 27, 2021)

Yes this is beyond the support this forum can provide. Really your best option is a vet. Dial for dollars. I know not everyone has access to reptile specialist vets but I really recommend finding one before hand because even with the best care sometimes bad things beyond our control happen. Wish the best for the little guy that looks really painful. I hope someone answers your call. My thoughts are with you.


----------



## gurgleblaster (Jan 27, 2021)

lily9simone said:


> okay. i feel terrible for listening to bad advice


Don't feel terrible it's not your fault someone gave you the wrong information. The bedding might not even be the cause. Your here now you have the support of lots of tort keepers. We are with you.


----------



## traciey2kbabe (Jan 27, 2021)

Hi, I’m in the UK too, did you manage to take it to a reptile specialist? What did they say? Hoping and praying there’s something they can do for him/her!
I’m sure there would be unless he/she was extremely ill.
My tort years ago had bladder stone they used a thick rubbery type gel over the plastron to help keep the shell piece they removed and put back in place ??


----------



## TammyJ (Jan 27, 2021)

No news? So sorry about this.


----------



## Obbie (Jan 27, 2021)

lily9simone said:


> okay. i feel terrible for listening to bad advice


Please ! Don’t beat yourself up, you’ve been given bad info. Pretty sure we’ve all been lied to. That’s Sad. Keep us posted


----------



## William Lee Kohler (Jan 28, 2021)

This may be one of those cases of shell trauma where a temporary patch is needed for healing. The difficulty is that it is a young growing tortoise and this is a growth seam. I admit that I am also dying from the suspense and silence?.


----------



## Melissa101 (Jan 30, 2021)

Do we have any news?


----------



## Maro2Bear (Jan 30, 2021)

No updates ?‍


----------



## TeamZissou (Jan 30, 2021)

Par for the course here on TFO


----------



## Jan A (Jan 30, 2021)

TeamZissou said:


> Par for the course here on TFO


Don't understand. Why par for the course at TF?


----------



## TeamZissou (Jan 30, 2021)

Jan A said:


> Don't understand. Why par for the course at TF?



Seems like people always come to get advice--often during emergencies--and then disappear, never to be heard from again.


----------



## Yossarian (Jan 30, 2021)

TeamZissou said:


> Seems like people always come to get advice--often during emergencies--and then disappear, never to be heard from again.



I sort of wonder if they dont return because they dont have a tort anymore if you get me.


----------



## SasquatchTortoise (Jan 30, 2021)

Well, if you are still here, make sure to feed calcium powder if he is alright


----------



## Jan A (Jan 30, 2021)

TeamZissou said:


> Seems like people always come to get advice--often during emergencies--and then disappear, never to be heard from again.


Not polite or smart. What happens when they need help again....people's time & advice is invaluable, especially when you're passing it forward.


----------



## Mrs.Jennifer (Jan 30, 2021)

Jan A said:


> Not polite or smart. What happens when they need help again....people's time & advice is invaluable, especially when you're passing it forward.


I think sometimes shame plays a part. Either because they already feel it, or because they think it will be inflicted on them. I try to err on the side of compassion.


----------



## William Lee Kohler (Jan 31, 2021)

I know this is something that CAN have a good resolution. I really want to see it happen for this little one.


----------

